# batlle



## Morion

Hola again, companys!

A veure, algú en Catalunya diu batlle per referir-se al alcalde? Perquè em sembla que a la televisió sempre diuen : l'alcalde de Barcelona/l'alcalde de Madrid etc. 
Llavors, quina és la correcta? I quan ho penso no recordo que ningú digui mai el batlle.


----------



## RIU

Si, cada cop es fa servir menys, però algú queda.


----------



## chics

Hola,
jo sempre dèia *batlle*, però és veritat que a la tele sempre diuen* alcalde*. Tant, que de vegades ja ho dic jo també, no sigui que no m'entenguin.
Salut.


----------



## Morion

ja,ja, llavors si dic batlle ningú no em mirara com dient: "i ara, d'on surt amb això?" Vull dir, no semblara estrany?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Morion,

Hahaha, no pateixis, no: no et miraran estrany !! Jo faig servir més alcalde, però batlle no és pas desconegut, ni molt menys!!!


----------



## Dixie!

Jo no conec a ningú que digue_ batlle  _


----------



## betulina

Hola, 

Jo tampoc no ho faig servir, però ho entenc, sí. Si parlés amb algú que ho diu, em pensaria que no és de la zona de Barcelona, però... 

Per cert, hi ha femení? El diccionari no el dóna... batllessa?


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Per cert, hi ha femení? El diccionari no el dóna... batllessa?



És possible, però també és estrany que no aparegue al diccionari. De tota manera, com que ningú ho diu, no cal preocupar-nos, hahahaha 

(és broma, jo també tinc curiositat)


----------



## belén

Aquí a Mallorca només empreem "batlle" i "batllessa" (de fet, a Palma ara mateix tenim una batlessa) i ho pronunciem "batle" i "batlesa" (amb una "l" i la "s" sonora) 
Sempre havia pensat que "alcalde" era un barbarisme fins que em vaig anar a viure un temps a Barcelona i vaig descobrir que no.

Salut
B


----------



## betulina

Oh, gràcies per resoldre el dubte, Belén!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

No deixa de cridar-me l'atenció que batlle sigui tan desconegut...  Jo sabia que *batlle* era una paraula molt nostrada i que *alcalde* és una denominació posterior, imposada per imperatiu legal, així que he estat donant un cop d'ull a la qüestió.

De fet, _*batlle*_, és un nom que prové de l'alta edat mitjana. Com de fet consta encara al diccionari, era l'encarregat de l'administració d'un patrimoni d'un senyor en un determinat territori (podia ser un rei, un baró...). La seva gestió era originàriament econòmica, mentre que les tasques policials i judicials quedaven en mans d'un delegat del mateix senyor amb rang superior: el _*veguer*_. Però ràpidament els batlles varen assumir part d'aquestes altres responsabilitats, en l'àmbit local, interior al seu territori, i judicialment podien atendre causes civils i les penals que no impliquéssin penes corporals. Aquests _*batlles*_ coexistien amb la institució del municipi, amb els seus propis consellers i conseller en cap. Com a curiositat, els batlles de llavors eren escollits pel senyor de torn per 2 ó 3 anys entre els prohoms d'una vila i a proposta dels propis habitants de la zona (evidentment, no tots: només certes classes hi tenien a dir!). Al llarg dels anys, hi ha hagut càrrecs de _*batlle*_ específics, amb responsabilitats sobre temes concrets, com per exemple els _*batlles de l'aigua*_. A Andorra mateix, *batlle* actualment designa un jutge de primera instància. Els _*batlles*_ es varen instaurar inicialment al Principat i després a Mallorca i València, i com a tals varen ser les màximes autoritats locals fins al Decret de Nova Planta.

D'altra banda, el mot *alcalde *prové de l'àrab i vol dir *jutge. *A la Corona de Castella, ben aviat es va fer servir per a designar un funcionari qualsevol i finalment va quedar només per a les autoritats locals. Amb la implantació del Decret de Nova Planta, els batlles i veguers varen ésser successivament desplaçats i eliminats, substituits per corregidors i alcaldes, designats per l'Audiència Reial o el Capità General de torn. Les atribucions d'aquests corregidors i alcaldes eren absolutes: ben bé actuaven com a transmissió directa del poder absolut del Rei sobre els ciutadants.

Suposo que, és tenint en compte l'origen d'una i altra denominació i el seu arrelament a les institucions locals, que la llei catalana 8/1987 municipal i de regim local recupera el mot *"batlle*" per a aquest càrrec públic.

Així que... ja ho sabeu !!! Qui és aquest senyor ???? El batlle !!!

Salut !!!


----------



## Morion

Gràcies Megane Wang, quina lliçó! dedueixo que el mot correcte és _batlle _encara que _alcalde _tampoc és incorrecte. Bé, el que faré és que depenent d'on l'hagi d'utilitzar escolliré l'un o l'altre o el que primer em vingui al cap, però al menys sabré que no estic parlant malament i si algú em diu alguna cosa sempre li podré explicar tot el que ens has dit tú (i fliparán segur).


----------



## Samaruc

belen said:


> Aquí a Mallorca només empreem "batlle" i "batllessa" (de fet, a Palma ara mateix tenim una batlessa) i ho pronunciem "batle" i "batlesa" (amb una "l" i la "s" sonora)
> Sempre havia pensat que "alcalde" era un barbarisme fins que em vaig anar a viure un temps a Barcelona i vaig descobrir que no.
> 
> Salut
> B



A València, en la parla col·loquial, tothom diu "alcalde". Tanmateix, si es fa servir "batlle" fem en part com els mallorquins, no palatalitzem i diem "batle", "batlessa" i "batlia". També ens passa amb altres paraules: guatla/guatlla, espatla/espatlla...


----------



## tenienteramires

La forma tradicional és "batle/batlessa" (pronunciat "bal·le/bal·lessa"), però en català central el grup TL va evolucionar a TLL, per tant en català central diuen "batlle/batllessa" (pronunciat "ball-lle/ball-llessa"), totes dos són correctes. 

"Alcalde" és un castellanisme que ve perquè els castellans després d'ocupar la corona d'Aragó van substituir els governs locals aragonesos pels castellans, així van substituir els batles per alcaldes. 

Actualment hi ha uns tendència a dir batle/batlessa (o batlle/batllessa) als presidents dels ajuntaments per a evitar el castellanisme alcalde. Personalment recomano batle/batlessa o batlle/batllessa.


----------



## Doraemon-

Al PV (potser perquè va ser encara més intensa l'aplicació dels decrets de Nova Planta, o si és per l'origen àrab que també en tenim, això ja no ho sé) no he sentit mai la forma "batlle", només "alcalde".
Que no vol dir que en alguna zona no ho diga algú, sempre, però mai l'he sentit, ni una sola vegada a ma vida, llevat de medis de comunicació catalans (balears no n'hi ha molts, que arriben ací).


----------



## tenienteramires

Doraemon- said:


> Al PV (potser perquè va ser encara més intensa l'aplicació dels decrets de Nova Planta, o si és per l'origen àrab que també en tenim, això ja no ho sé) no he sentit mai la forma "batlle", només "alcalde".
> Que no vol dir que en alguna zona no ho diga algú, sempre, però mai l'he sentit, ni una sola vegada a ma vida, llevat de medis de comunicació catalans (balears no n'hi ha molts, que arriben ací).



Tant a València com a Catalunya es diu només "alcalde", però cada volta més gent està tornant a la forma genuïna batlle/batle.


----------



## Elxenc

La Diputació de València (prov.) tingué una revista nomenada "BATLIA". Haurem de tindre en compte que el càrrec de Batle/batlle no tenia les mateixes atribucions (al menys al País Valencià, llavors Regene de València ) que els Alcaldes posteriors al decret de Nova Planta. Resultaria curiós que després de molts segles (des de 29 de juny de 1707) hom continuara dient batles als nostres "alcaldes". La nomenclatura oficial té molt de pes en el dia a dia


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Resultaria curiós que després de molts segles (des de 29 de juny de 1707) hom continuara dient batles als nostres "alcaldes". La nomenclatura oficial té molt de pes en el dia a dia



La web del ajuntament de La Vall d'Ebo fa ús de batle i de tinent-batle: Ajuntament.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> La web del ajuntament de La Vall d'Ebo fa ús de batle i de tinent-batle: Ajuntament.


Fa uns anys, poquets, s'està intentant recuperar la nomenclatura pròpia valenciana que teniem abans dels decrets de Nova Planta, però hi posen molts entrebancs algunes forces polítiques que no els interessa la "normalització"- la diferència federalista-


----------



## Dymn

Concordo amb en @tenienteramires, la manera habitual de dir-ho en català sempre (per les generacions actuals) ha estat "_alcalde_". També sembla que hi ha gent que ho pronuncia "_arcalde_". 

"_Batlle_", en qualsevol cas, es reserva a contextos periodístics principalment com a recurs sinonímic.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

És una nimietat, però voldria afegir que a Lleida i a Cervera hom parla de "paer en cap" i l'ajuntament és la paeria. Evidentment, també es pot dir ajuntament/batllia i alcalde o batlle.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> Concordo amb en @tenienteramires, la manera habitual de dir-ho en català sempre (per les generacions actuals) ha estat "_alcalde_".



Excepte a les Illes Balears, no?


----------



## Dymn

Sí, perdona, volia afegir-hi "a Catalunya" però me n'he oblidat


----------

